# Water Conditioner



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

Does it matter what kind of conditioner I use with my Betta? The pet store has Betta condition and takes about 1/2 tsp of it per gallon. The Tetra kind says about 1 tsp for a 10 gallon tank. To me that's a huge difference. Please help thank you.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I think there are many good conditioners out there. I use one called ultimate. but the betta kind might be good too. hope people here can give you some more ideas.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

There is also one called prime, it takes 2 drops per gallon.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I think Ive heard of it.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

I haven't til today, I was at the pet store, from what I have heard, I don't just want to trust them, don't want to hurt Red.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I dont blame you for wanting to be careful about this. our fish are important to all of us.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

yup  my 4yr old love her fishy as she calls him.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

thats really cute.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

What do you use? I need to set up my other tank with a filter, it's a starter kit, and it has a water conditioner in it. It's a tetra one.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have used a brand called Proquatics for YEARS and it works just as good as a Betta conditioner.....So....It also helps fight Ammonia! : ]
But I believe that is doesnt matter what conditioner you use....Thats what my Betta info. book says.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I been using one called ultimate. there are plenty out there.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

ok, thank you, I think I'll go back later and get that Prime one.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

thats cool.. Prime sounds like a good choice. people are pretty good on here with thier recomendations.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been using the prime probably for about 7 years now. Ever since I had my first fish! lol


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

That's what I was thinking too. lol I figured I would ask on here before getting the conditioner.:BIGcool::BIGhappy:


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> I have been using the prime probably for about 7 years now. Ever since I had my first fish! lol




Good, I feel even better now about it. I'm assuming that you must like Prime then. :lol: Does it last a long time?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Its in a 8oz bottle....And you only put a few drops (5-8) in a 10 gallon tank. It can be used in salt water or fresh. You can add up to three doses before a water change....So?
It doesnt take away the ammonia but it does make it non toxic


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

The one at the pet store I think is bigger than that, do you use a filter system? Cause I was told that I don't need to do a full change out of water in my 10 gallon tank but once a year from someone in this site. and to do a 25% to 30% change of water once a week.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

No I dont use a filter and I also do a full water change every week in my 10 gallon! But I do a 100% water change in my 1 gallons 2 times a week


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> No I dont use a filter and I also do a full water change every week in my 10 gallon! But I do a 100% water change in my 1 gallons 2 times a week


wow, that's allot, now I see why you would go through the prime so fast.  there is a big bottle for like $20, I don't know how much is in that bottle


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use Tetra Aquasafe but a lot of forum members use Prime.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you Drama, Huggles How do you use the tetra with a partial change of water?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use gallon jugs and add 7 drops per gallon. I have 3 gallon containers, one 1 1/2 gallon, 1 2 1/2 gallon container and 1 4 gallon aquarium. I only do partials on my 4 gallon.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I use gallon jugs and add 7 drops per gallon. I have 3 gallon containers, one 1 1/2 gallon, 1 2 1/2 gallon container and 1 4 gallon aquarium. I only do partials on my 4 gallon.



you keep the jugs stored? for how long?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I fill them up the night before but not always. For my 4 gallon, I fill up 2 gallon jugs and the next day when I put the clean water in the tank, I refill the jugs back up and put that water in the tank. I only have 2 one gallon jugs so I have to do it that way.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I fill them up the night before but not always. For my 4 gallon, I fill up 2 gallon jugs and the next day when I put the clean water in the tank, I refill the jugs back up and put that water in the tank. I only have 2 one gallon jugs so I have to do it that way.



save you milk jugs when your done with them. ummm question about the tetra conditioner, when I read that it sad like 1 tsp to a 10 gallon tank, How did you figure out 7 drops?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its 7 drops per gallon. I just noticed that it doesn't say how many drops per gallon on this bottle. This is a bigger bottle. I think it said on the small bottle. I had to buy the bigger bottle because I have 6 fish.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

aahhhh ok, lol, what about using different kinds of conditioner? My new tank comes with one already, but I want to get that Prime and use it.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

is there such a thing as putting in too much water conditioner? I'm getting ready for bed considering it's 12:12am here. I took out 1 gallon of water in my tank and I added what I thought was gonna be 1 gallon, but it didn't fill it back up to where it was. The conditioner I had in the water was enough for 1 gallon but it was only a half gallon. When I get up to get the kids up for school, I'll check what everyone had to say. 

If it was too much, what do I need to do to fix it please. Thank you everyone


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If I needed just a little more water, I'd fill up a half gallon, add the right amount of drops and then add the water to my tank. If you don't use up all the water in your jug, thats ok, just dump it out.


----------



## millertime610 (Apr 30, 2009)

So I actually have a regular tropical tank with a danio in it. I'm looking into a Betta actually...When i do a water change, i use clear plastic storage drawers they work great! I can get 2 gallons of tap water in them at a time. I usually just dump some conditioner in, and stir it around a bit then put the water back in the tank. I actually use the mesuring vial for my water test kit to measure haha. Is that good technique or should i let it sit and condition for a certain amount of time? or do it differently altogether?

Also my danio is really active so im guessing a Betta would not be a good addition to this tank, I want to go bigger anyway so that would devote my 10 gallon to a betta or two, then a larger tank for even more fish! YES!


Thanks in advance


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds like a nice setup. Ive never housed a betta with another fish. but Im sure many are compatible. I had a frog with mine once. they were good friends.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas are all different. Some tolerate tankmates and some don't.


----------



## hunniebeenikki (Apr 27, 2009)

I wonder if we can put one of those sucker type of fish that stay on the edges of the tank to clean the tank. What is that called lol


----------

